# Lyft Driver Who Attacked Country Singer Clare Dunn Arrested



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/lyft-driver-attacked-country-singer-163958212.html




*Lyft Driver Who Attacked Country Singer Clare Dunn Arrested*

Jon Freeman
Tue, August 10, 2021, 12:39 PM










cdunn-live - Credit: Leah Puttkammer/Getty Images
A Nashville rideshare driver has been arrested for misdemeanor assault after allegedly attacking country singer-guitarist Clare Dunn.
Metropolitan Nashville Police Department arrested Albert Boakye, 46, Monday night on grounds that he had attacked and injured the “Tuxedo” singer during a Lyft ride to her home in the early hours of June 26th.
*More from Rolling Stone*

Cassadee Pope Details Headlining 2019 CMT Next Women Tour
See Clare Dunn's Vulnerable, Acoustic 'Tuxedo' on CMT's 'Next Women'
Watch Clare Dunn's Pastoral 'Tuxedo' Video
According to an arrest warrant issued Monday, Boakye picked Dunn up in downtown Nashville at 12:30 a.m. on June 26th and then got into an argument with the singer after missing a turn to her home. He abruptly stopped the car and opened the passenger door to pull Dunn out by her shirt, then grabbed her by the neck and threw her to the ground before leaving. Dunn was left with facial injuries and bruises, which she documented online.


“This has been hell,” Dunn told _People_ magazine in her first interview about the encounter. “I don’t want anyone else to go through it. Even if it just can keep one girl or one guy from going through this … he knew what he was doing. He hit ‘complete the ride’ after it was done.”
Dunn’s alleged attacker was found by using information from her phone’s app and through a subpoena issued to the rideshare company Lyft to get the rest of the driver’s information. A check of his driver’s license number confirmed that it was the same person from Dunn’s rideshare app.
Dunn’s representatives did not immediately respond to _Rolling Stone_‘s request for comment.
On Friday, Dunn will drop her new EP _In This Kind of Light_, which includes the recently released single “Holding Out for a Cowboy.”
*Best of Rolling Stone*

'MTV Unplugged': The 15 Best Episodes
The 100 Greatest Music Videos
Meet the Beatle: A Guide to Ringo Starr's Solo Career in 20 Songs
Our goal is to create a safe and engaging place for users to connect over interests and passions. In order to improve our community experience, we are temporarily suspending article commenting.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Dunn’s alleged attacker was found by using information from her phone’s app and through a subpoena issued to the rideshare company Lyft to get the rest of the driver’s information.


Here’s a mugshot of Albert Boakye. He’s only been charged with “misdemeanor assault” and is free on a $1000 bond.









Here’s a photo of Clare Dunn’s injuries:










How messed up that Lyft had to be compelled by a subpoena before investigators could be allowed to do their job.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Misdemeanor???? That would and SHOULD be a felony assault. Have a feeling it would have been say before May of 2020.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Misdemeanor???? That would and SHOULD be a felony assault. Have a feeling it would have been say before May of 2020.


Charge the goon with a hate crime, and attempted murder.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Here’s a mugshot of Albert Boakye. He’s only been charged with “misdemeanor assault” and is free on a $1000 bond.
> View attachment 609516
> 
> 
> ...


Standard legal process, and what you should expect. Private companies should never just hand over personal info about someone without a court a order.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had people go ballistic on me for a missed turn (or even deliberate turns that I felt were better) often enough that I could easily imagine less level headed drivers than I ejecting passengers in this manner.

Why did he have to pull her out? Did she refuse to leave when he demanded her to leave?

Passengers should always leave the car when they are told to leave, and shouldn't throw tantrums over 1 missed turn.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I've had people go ballistic on me for a missed turn (or even deliberate turns that I felt were better) often enough that I could easily imagine less level headed drivers than I ejecting passengers in this manner.
> 
> Why did he have to pull her out? Did she refuse to leave when he demanded her to leave?
> 
> Passengers should always leave the car when they are told to leave, and shouldn't throw tantrums over 1 missed turn.


Also why it’s important to have video in car. EVEN IF Uber/Lyft don’t care to see it, law enforcement and prosecutors will want it. It’s considered “best evidence”.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dinger’s account needs attention 😂


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Dinger’s account needs attention 😂


Who is Dinger?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Charge the goon with a hate crime, and attempted murder.


Hate crime?! Don't you know he was actually acting on his internalized white supremacy? "BIPOC" are incapable of hate. 

- CNN (and SHalestar)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Who is Dinger?


Mascot for the Rockies


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Well she does sing country....

New song materials..... 

Assaulted by Lyft..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Misdemeanor???? That would and SHOULD be a felony assault. Have a feeling it would have been say before May of 2020.










* = misdemeanor*









*= felony*


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Well to be fair white males who love their country are pedo xidens worst enemy and he is the resident so he gets to use federal power to crush political adversaries, that's how it works right you ****ing blue ball Nazi mother****ers.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Wouldn't it be interesting if she was pulling a nutty and he was acting in self defense.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/lyft-driver-attacked-country-singer-163958212.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least, she is easy on the eyes.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> At least, she is easy on the eyes.


IDK....with make-up, maybe


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting if she was pulling a nutty and he was acting in self defense.


My guess is she was drunk and tried pulling her entitled, liberal celebrity card.

You can see by her face he already tried telling her twice to get out.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
Nothing, she's already been told twice.



Too soon?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
> Nothing, she's already been told twice.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the joke I was hinting at...but a little more subtle


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

So let me get this straight, he beat her up, left her on the road and at no point did anyone try to clean up her face or address the open wound on her nose before she got home, changed her clothes and settled onto her couch to take a selfie?

Also, the road rash on the forehead could be self inflicted but the gash on her nose had to come from a strike, in which case they police would have been on his ass in 30 seconds - I bet we find out she had a nice long talk with her attorney after being kicked out for being an asshole.


----------

